# Bands or songs in ADGCFAD?



## chopeth (Oct 10, 2013)

Nothing so boring and lame as Korn neither as hard as Obscura, please


----------



## EverDream (Oct 10, 2013)

Dream Theater's latest album has 2 songs in that tuning: "False Awakening Suite" and "Illumination Theory".


----------



## Baelzebeard (Oct 10, 2013)

Some Fear Factory stuff is in A standard.


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2013)

Baelzebeard said:


> Some Fear Factory stuff is in A standard.



Also, Abiotic, Switched, and Talanas are ones that I know of.


----------



## Basti (Oct 10, 2013)

Beyond Creation (pretty hard but hey, worth a shot lol) and me! But I haven't written anything


----------



## White Liquorice (Oct 10, 2013)

Beneath The Massacre


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2013)

White Liquorice said:


> Beneath The Massacre



I knew there was one I was forgetting.


----------



## chopeth (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks, mates! I'll check those out. Anyway, I think Beyond Creation don't use that tuning, neither Dream Theater false awakening suite, am I wrong?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 10, 2013)

White Liquorice said:


> Beneath The Massacre



if he doesn't want anything as hard as Obscura theres no way he's gonna be able to play Beneath The Massacre


----------



## lucasreis (Oct 10, 2013)

chopeth said:


> Nothing so boring and lame as Korn neither as hard as Obscura, please



I would help if you didn't call Korn boring and lame, that's juvenile...


----------



## AliceLG (Oct 11, 2013)

These Walls from Dream Theater is also in A, and quite easy


----------



## chopeth (Oct 11, 2013)

lucasreis said:


> I would help if you didn't call Korn boring and lame, that's *juvenile*...



Thanks for the compliment, lucas.



AliceLG said:


> These Walls from Dream Theater is also in A, and quite easy



Great suggestion, thanks!!


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> if he doesn't want anything as hard as Obscura theres no way he's gonna be able to play Beneath The Massacre



Touche.


----------



## will_shred (Oct 11, 2013)

Basti said:


> Beyond Creation (pretty hard but hey, worth a shot lol) and me! But I haven't written anything



They use 8 strings now actually.


----------



## chopeth (Oct 11, 2013)

will_shred said:


> They use 8 strings now actually.



I know, I've seen their video dozens of time


----------



## chopeth (Oct 11, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> if he doesn't want anything as hard as Obscura theres no way he's gonna be able to play Beneath The Massacre



I'd love to be so proficient as to play any Beneath the Massacre, but I'm afraid they're far from my abilities. I have the last Obscura tab book and it is disheartening enough.


----------



## Basti (Oct 11, 2013)

will_shred said:


> They use 8 strings now actually.



They recorded their album with an 8 and a 7 a whole step down. The eight was more rhythmic while the seven did most of the solo work so you can easily play their songs on a seven without compromising.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 11, 2013)

I use that tuning with my Black Metal band, Morphesia, does that count?


----------



## chopeth (Oct 11, 2013)

Basti said:


> They recorded their album with an 8 and a 7 a whole step down. The eight was more rhythmic while the seven did most of the solo work so you can easily play their songs on a seven without compromising.



Sorry, I though the tune AEADF#B, thanks, I like Beyond Creation pretty much


----------



## Basti (Oct 12, 2013)

chopeth said:


> Sorry, I though the tune AEADF#B, thanks, I like Beyond Creation pretty much



Yeah they pretty much told me themselves  I've got a guitar pro of the Aura solo lying around somewhere if you want


----------



## BusinessMan (Oct 12, 2013)

The only band that I know that uses a tuning is fear factory. From obsolete on to dig immortal and then again from mechanize onward. That's all I know. Fear factory stuff re lily tightens up your right hand from all the start stopping. There's also abiotic. There only album symbiosis is all in a tuning


----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2013)

ZOMB13 said:


> I use that tuning with my Black Metal band, Morphesia, does that count?



Yeah, do you have songs he could learn?


----------



## Acrid (Oct 14, 2013)

Chimp Spanner! Harvey Wallbanger is not that difficult and is fun to play.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 14, 2013)

Rick said:


> Yeah, do you have songs he could learn?



"Blood Soaked In Irony" has some 7-string action.
Morphesia


----------



## chopeth (Oct 15, 2013)

Acrid said:


> Chimp Spanner! Harvey Wallbanger is not that difficult and is fun to play.



This band sounds great, thanks for the suggestion, I've listened to "all roads lead here". Man, that's hard!


----------



## Emil357 (Jan 30, 2014)

Newer Paradise Lost is in A std. - Very cool songs!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 30, 2014)

Myrath is a 7 in A standard.


----------



## chopeth (Jan 30, 2014)

Emil357 said:


> Newer Paradise Lost is in A std. - Very cool songs!


Thanks, I don't know anything about Paradise Lost since Draconian Times, but I'll have a listen to it.



TheShreddinHand said:


> Myrath is a 7 in A standard.


Seems like an interesting band, thanks!


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 30, 2014)

everything by abiotic.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Jan 30, 2014)

chopeth said:


> Seems like an interesting band, thanks!



No problem, check out their latest (Tales of the Sands). That's my fav.


----------



## chopeth (Jan 31, 2014)

teamSKDM said:


> everything by abiotic.



Already recommended, too much for my humble skills, I think...


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jan 31, 2014)

The new Necrophagist album is in A standard! Notice they play 7s live now, and all of their 6 string stuff is D standard, so it works.

Just kidding, its not in any tuning because it doesn't exist.

But seriously, as an up and coming guitar player, I learned so much Necrophagist and took it as slow as possible. Years later I can finally play it!


----------



## Basti (Jan 31, 2014)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> The new Necrophagist album is in A standard! Notice they play 7s live now, and all of their 6 string stuff is D standard, so it works.
> 
> Just kidding, its not in any tuning because it doesn't exist.
> 
> But seriously, as an up and coming guitar player, I learned so much Necrophagist and took it as slow as possible. Years later I can finally play it!



LOL I can't believe i was buying that you bastard


----------



## chopeth (Jan 31, 2014)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> The new Necrophagist album is in A standard! Notice they play 7s live now, and all of their 6 string stuff is D standard, so it works.
> 
> Just kidding, its not in any tuning because it doesn't exist.
> 
> But seriously, as an up and coming guitar player, I learned so much Necrophagist and took it as slow as possible. Years later I can finally play it!



Yeah, I knew there's no new Necrophagist,  and I am also trying in my 6 tuned to D standard, you know... extreme unction and culinary hyperversity, enough with those two songs for a lifetime of learning slowly.  But I have a seven in A standard and wanted to tried something else. thanks


----------



## GiveUpGuitar (Jan 31, 2014)

chopeth said:


> Yeah, I knew there's no new Necrophagist,  and I am also trying in my 6 tuned to D standard, you know... extreme unction and culinary hyperversity, enough with those two songs for a lifetime of learning slowly.  But I have a seven in A standard and wanted to tried something else. thanks



WELL I actually was being truthful in the sense that they did make the switch to 7s in A standard. I actually purchased my 1527M a day after seeing them because muhammed was playing one on stage. When they played one of their new songs (that I'm assuming none of us will hear recorded ) they made pretty good use of the low A. Wishful thinking I suppose. ONE DAY IT WILL HAPPEN!


----------



## chopeth (Jan 31, 2014)

GiveUpGuitar said:


> WELL I actually was being truthful in the sense that they did make the switch to 7s in A standard. I actually purchased my 1527M a day after seeing them because muhammed was playing one on stage. When they played one of their new songs (that I'm assuming none of us will hear recorded ) they made pretty good use of the low A. Wishful thinking I suppose. ONE DAY IT WILL HAPPEN!



I know you weren't lying, I've seen the last videos, nice guitar that one you got, by the way. I wish you were right about a new Necrophagist finally, maybe the ten years contract rumor is right, so new album sometime this year


----------



## revivalmode (Jan 31, 2014)

Keith Merrow - Cosmogenesis

edit: Nevermind, I thought I was looking at the Cosmogenesis tab from Keith Merrow but it was Obscura


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 31, 2014)

Rick said:


> Switched


Good reference man!


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2014)

TIBrent said:


> Good reference man!



Been listening to them a lot over the past few days.


----------



## Svava (Feb 1, 2014)

chopeth said:


> Thanks, mates! I'll check those out. Anyway, I think Beyond Creation don't use that tuning, neither Dream Theater false awakening suite, am I wrong?



I don't think that there's any part of False Awakening Suite that would MANDATE that tuning... but he definitely was using it for Illumination Theory.

Though you can play a lot of the parts in normal tuning / on a 6 string.

I learned a couple of the parts on my Phatocaster in standard tuning xD


----------



## Basti (Feb 1, 2014)

I know i keep going on about Beyond Creation but...all their solos are in A standard, i just learnt the intro to the Deported and it's awesome 

Also i think Pestilence sometimes use sevens but i'm not 100%


----------

